# Router



## kevinjbauman (May 8, 2012)

I am going to be purchasing a router probably a Porter-Cable but havnt decided yet. In the future I also plan to purchase a routing table. So, my question is, is it industry standard that all routers are mountable to a table or is this a feature i should look for while purchasing a router?
Also if all routers are mountable are the interchangeable between tables?


----------



## kevinjbauman (May 8, 2012)

Oops, sorry wrong section ill repost.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*all routers can be table mounted but...*

The main issues are adequate power and ease of height adjustments. A router lift will solve the height adjustment issue as will a router that can be height adjusted from the base/hole in the table. A table router can be as small as a 1 3/4 HP Porter Cable and as large as a 3 1/4 HP Porter Cable. So now the question is whacha gonna make with it? Full size entry doors?
Kitchen cabinets? Anything and everything? Then bigger is better as you will have power in reserve. 

I have several Jess Em Mart R lifts and they are great. I use the large 3 1/2 HP PC routers and they are also great. You can put together a decent router and table for around $400.00 and all the way up to $1000.00 depending on the table and router. 

Plunge router bases are more useful in hand routing applications than as a table mounter router. JMO.  bill


----------



## jdfisher2009 (Dec 28, 2011)

I agree, it's all about really what you are going to be doing with it. I got the the porter cable 7529-2hp with variable speed, off eBay for like $60. Good deal from $200 new. Next router would be a porter cable 7518 3 1/4 HP for a fixed router under the table. Would definatley think about standard hand tools like chisels, planes for smaller projects.


----------

